# Hi There from Portland OR



## grcooperjr

:10220: Howdy Folks...... :10220:

Sorry for procrastinating on saying HI. Its been a fast and furious new year.

Anyway, My Name is Ray Cooper the wife is Patty. We hail from south of Portland Oregon is the small berg of Tigard. We currently have a E3 for a pup and a Hummer H3 for a TV. Up until this last year we spent an average of 35 days a year camping. 2008 was a bad year so we only got 2 days in camping for the year. We are hoping that things will be a bit different this year.

If you read He Ruide’s blog you will get a bit of a fell for our challenges this last year. But with the help of our friends here and on the Popup Portal, things are looking up. We have two short trips planed so far this year to see if I can handle it. The first is Mountain Home Id area Mar 27 thru 29th and the second one is to the Oregon Coast April 2nd thru 5th. Hopefully it will be a Great time.

As far as the type of camping we enjoy the most. We spend most of our time boondocking in the Desert of Oregon and Idaho to get our astronomy fix. We also teach telescope basics on Celestron’s computerized goto platforms. Currently we belong to 3 Astronomy clubs and we try to volunteer all of the events that they have.

So if you travel around the Northwest and see a Yellow H3 pulling a Yellow E3, it may be us. Stop and say HI….


Thanks for letting us join the group... Now lets go Camping....


Ray Cooper


----------



## kiteri

:welcome: Welcome Ray!!!!

I have wanted to get my kids into astronomy because we have a dark sky preserve about 3 hours north of us (Cherry Springs State Park in PA). I just don't know where to begin.

I am glad things are looking up for you and your family!!! You will love the community here!


----------



## heruide

Ray,

Welcome to the community. BTW I discovered another reason for you to hang on to the Yellow E3... FTAC apparently has decided to make them only in GRAY :smack-head:

Clifford


----------



## grcooperjr

kiteri said:


> I have wanted to get my kids into astronomy because we have a dark sky preserve about 3 hours north of us (Cherry Springs State Park in PA). I just don't know where to begin.


Cool... Thanks for the welcome & let me know what you want to do and maybe I can lead you in the right direction. My suggestion is to go to a Star party first and try on some scopes first. Then make you decision....




> HeRuide: FTAC apparently has decided to make them only in GRAY :smack-head:


 
I just don't understand em droping the Yellow. It's kind of nice being different when you pull in to a campground....


----------



## ctfortner

Glad you joined Ray, welcome! I sure hope things work out on the trailer for you, looks like its progressing well. Never been to Oregon, but heard its stunning scenery. I bet the camping out there is as good as it gets. I hope you get to hit your 35 days of camping this year, and then some!


----------



## grcooperjr

Hi ctfortner

Thanks for the welcome.....


Yeap, Camping in the Northwest is GREAT. Within just a few hours drive you go from the coast to the mountains to the desert. It has to be one of the best camping areas I've lived in. Oregon has the majority of the populous in the I5 corridor. Last time I looked the state had a total population of just over 3 .5 mil. The bulk of the rest is sparsely populated and mostly BLM land. So tons of Boondocking areas to go to....

Come on out and camp sometime

Ray Cooper


----------



## bodawg

Greetings Ray, We sometimes camp close to the Bruneau Dunes at C.J. Strike res. We didn't know there was an obsveritory at the dunes.


----------



## grcooperjr

Yeap, BAS and The state of Idaho got a good venue there. We do at least 2 starparties a year there for BAS. The other is the Idaho Star party. This year it is the last weekend of Augest. It's nice having two good campgrounds in walking distance to the observitory.


----------



## bassin

I don't know what an E3 is:shrug: but welcome.
Outside of astrology, what are your other camping interests?
We only camp on "lake" campgrounds for fishing and swimming purposes.
Dan


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard Ray.

After doing some astronomy with my cub scouts, I look forward to getting my kids a good telescope.


----------



## grcooperjr

bassin said:


> I don't know what an E3 is:shrug: but welcome.
> Outside of astrology, what are your other camping interests?
> We only camp on "lake" campgrounds for fishing and swimming purposes.
> Dan


 
Hi There ... Thanks for the welcome....

Here is a picture of a E3 and the Hummer H3. Our non astronomy intrest is just camping around the state. Our faviroite quick camp fix is a location called Barview Jetty. It's 70 miles from the house and easy to get to.

Other than that we like to Motorcycle around. IT's been a few years since I have gotten to ride but you haven't seen the country untill you seen it from the back of a Motorcycle.



> happiestcamper;Welcome aboard Ray.
> 
> After doing some astronomy with my cub scouts, I look forward to getting my kids a good telescope.


THANKS for The Welcome.....

Astronomy and kids is most always a good time. We also do alot for some of the local troops here. The kids have a blast. 

Here is some of the stuff one of my e-groups does. The Nexstar group stores all of there stuff here. I maitain the site for em. On the first page is all of the scopes in the Nexstar faimly. Any of these are GREAT scopes to get. The price range is from $200-300 to $6000. My 11" Nexstar GPS cost around $4000 new with out accessories.

If you get a scope, Stay away from the department store scopes. They almost always disapoint. Look around and find something in the $500 to $700 range. I'tll last a life time and be easy to use. Also check out Ebay and Astromart. You can find some good deals on Celestron and Meade equipment.

Let me know your price range and I'll look around for you...

Ray Cooper


----------



## bassin

:shocked: WOW...Don't have to worry about finding your campsite, even at night! Does it glow in the dark too?:rotflmao1:Sharp looking set up you got there!

It appears to haul your motorcycle as well. That's great.
You guys must have a blast!

A couple more months, and we'll finally be camping again:thumbup1:,Dan


----------



## grcooperjr

bassin said:


> :shocked: WOW...Don't have to worry about finding your campsite, even at night! Does it glow in the dark too?:rotflmao1:


 
One of the guys on another e-group say's we look like the lunar lander we we are all set up.....










No dought about it. We don't get lost in a sea of white trailers.....


----------



## bramm

Let me say Welcome to you Ray and Patty..from a sunny Florida..:thumbup1:

Stephen


----------



## bighabsfan11

grcooperjr said:


> :10220: Howdy Folks...... :10220:
> 
> Sorry for procrastinating on saying HI. Its been a fast and furious new year.
> 
> Anyway, My Name is Ray Cooper the wife is Patty. We hail from south of Portland Oregon is the small berg of Tigard. We currently have a E3 for a pup and a Hummer H3 for a TV. Up until this last year we spent an average of 35 days a year camping. 2008 was a bad year so we only got 2 days in camping for the year. We are hoping that things will be a bit different this year.
> 
> If you read He Ruide’s blog you will get a bit of a fell for our challenges this last year. But with the help of our friends here and on the Popup Portal, things are looking up. We have two short trips planed so far this year to see if I can handle it. The first is Mountain Home Id area Mar 27 thru 29th and the second one is to the Oregon Coast April 2nd thru 5th. Hopefully it will be a Great time.
> 
> As far as the type of camping we enjoy the most. We spend most of our time boondocking in the Desert of Oregon and Idaho to get our astronomy fix. We also teach telescope basics on Celestron’s computerized goto platforms. Currently we belong to 3 Astronomy clubs and we try to volunteer all of the events that they have.
> 
> So if you travel around the Northwest and see a Yellow H3 pulling a Yellow E3, it may be us. Stop and say HI….
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us join the group... Now lets go Camping....
> 
> 
> Ray Cooper


Hello Ray! Welcome to the forum from a Western Canadian. I'd like to hit Oregon for some camping sometime, that's for sure. First, we have to get the kids' Passports all in order and stuff...and have some time extra to make another trip, but it's definitely something I'd like to do.

As for your "now lets go camping", I concur. Darn snow can go away anytime.:whipyobut:


----------



## grcooperjr

bighabsfan11 said:


> I'd like to hit Oregon for some camping sometime, that's for sure.


Howdy.....

Thanks for the welcome. Yeap, You need to visit some of the GREAT camping Washington and Oregon have to offer. So hurry up and get the passports in order and GO CAMPING........:icon_smile_bbq:


----------

